# What are these dairy kids??



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We had to sell my sons doe today  it was a sad day but my son wanted to spend part of the money to buy him and his sister dairy doelings that's were down there. So after I tried to talk him out of it I gave in and we now have these little girls. What are breed are they??? I'm sure they are not pure what ever but just a idea.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alpines.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  I can't tell alpines toggs or the ones that start with a o apart 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Oberhaslis are chamoisee, alpines can be too, toggs don't have the black markings.


----------



## timberjack86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you  I can't tell alpines toggs or the ones that start with a o apart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 They are all so close it dosent matter imo. They look like fine dairy goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are so very sweet. They picked my kids. Out of everyone looking at the kids they saw my human kids and bounced over and started loving on them. I'm a sucker I know but my son is happy. And I'm not going to breed my old lamancha any more so extra milk in the future won't hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They look alpine to me. Maybe alpine/ober cross


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Their personality is cute too. Except they try coming in the house but other then that they are good babies. They keep sneezing.....I don't think I have ever had a goat sneeze before but they do. They still act nice and healthy and no temp so I'm just keeping a eye on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!! give them some b complex sub q and see if that willhelp the sneezes : )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I will do that thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering, are you sure they are sneezes or could they be snorts? I only ask because our two doelings, 5 and 7 weeks old, are just learning how to make "big goatie" alarm snorts. They seem to have fun spooking each other with a giant snort and then running for the barn at top speed! However, many of their snorts are pretty wimpy and sound more like a sneeze. :roll: :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I'm not really sure. They could be snorting....all I really know is when the one gets done doing it she wipes her nose on me  it's kinda gross but good thing I'm not a girly girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

